# random pics of fishes etc..



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

pregnant pom pom crab

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Salt water/DSCN3299.jpg


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

cool! are they hard to breed? will they survive or will they be eaten by the other tankmates?


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

I have 4-6 crabs - forgot the count and they hide so cant remember but have had them for a month or so and just saw her yesterday with all the eggs. I have no idea so Im watching daily to see what happens. I also have a shrimp thats preggy, will post pics soon.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

More pics...

My baby girl (mandarin)
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Salt water/saltwatertankpicsMay102012018.jpg

Forgot the name - but one of these (i have 4) are pregnant...
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Salt water/saltwatertankpicsMay102012024.jpg

Shrimp (forgot name sorry)
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Salt water/saltwatertankpicsMay112012023.jpg

My big boy (male Mandarin) "Bubbles". Hes MASSIVE but gentle!
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Salt water/saltwatertankpicsMay112012028.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Salt water/saltwatertankpicsMay112012030.jpg

Another pom pom crab
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Salt water/saltwatertankpicsMay112012047.jpg


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Pom Pom hiding
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Salt water/saltwatertankpicsMay112012045.jpg

Arrow Crab (Little piggy of an eater)
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Salt water/saltwatertankpicsMay112012044.jpg

preggy shrimp (I think)
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/Salt water/saltwatertankpicsMay112012043.jpg


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the Mandarin. It makes me want a salt water.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

I wanted a pair but didnt realize the size difference between the female and male, he is soooooo big. My only concern is keeping him fed well. They have seen each other and they dont bother each other, so I was happy about that. Got all my fish from J&L's - great store and excellent people who always give me tons of help.


----------

